# Weed identification in new TTTF Lawn



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Can anyone please help me identify this grassy weed? Killed and tilled last fall, this came up about 2 weeks ago. I applied pre emergent first of March.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have you sprayed it with tenacity? It looks like it's turned white. Not 100 percent sure what it is but there are a couple threads on the site with similar weeds and some have had success with a combination of tenacity and quinclorac to get rid of it. Might want to try that. If it's not in too many areas try just hand pull.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I also see the white areas mentioned by SnowBob. Interesting.
It is really hard to determine from these pictures, but right now is a good time for annual rye. I'm using the purple-reddish color as supporting evidence for that suggestion, but that color could be secondary to herbicide treatment if you have applied something. You could have additional grassy weeds as well.


----------



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes, I did spray with Tenacity when I first spotted it. But it hasn't seemed to have much of an effect.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

As the others mentioned, annual ryegrass. To be honest, I wouldn't even worry about it. Good agricultural practices and consistent mowing will allow your TTTF to beat it out. This stuff does NOT like being cut. I had this last year in my newly laid TTTF lawn and by June it was all gone from what I mentioned above.

It will be annoying for a while, especially because it grows so much more quickly than the surrounding grass, but pulling it is not recommended as it just creates areas where other, more difficult weeds, can take root (you should see my neighbors yard).

https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=160


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't think there's an herbicide that can selectively kill off ryegrass in a TTTF lawn. I've been hand pulling the ugly ones here & there as my OCD gets the best of me sometimes, but I hear heat will be its demise (I hope).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think this is annual ryegrass. Look for clasping auricle to check for annual ryegrass.

I think this is poa t. It will turn white with tenacity, but it wont kill it. Even round up struggles to kill it.

I also moved this to the Weed ID folder.


----------



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

I will post better pictures this evening of some I haven't messed with, it sort of favors Crabgrass until you look at it more closely, it was sprouting too early for crabgrass and I do not see any crabgrass or this "unidentified grass" any where else in the lawn, only the section that was renovated last fall.


----------



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Some more pictures.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

You may have just called it @g-man. Not sure if you're the hero or the villain though.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

When you pull up some of the plant are the roots connected by stolens? I know it can be difficult to id grassy weeds and it very well could be triv but I'm not sure. I'd be tempted to try tenacity with quinclorac and see if it helps before breaking out the gly.


----------



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

I have some of the Roundup for Lawns that contains 1.80% Quinclorac, could I mix it with Tenacity? Also, it's been about 2 weeks since I sprayed it with Tenacity by itself, would it be safe to apply again now?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I was thinking more the straight quinclorac but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try. If it's triv it will not kill it long term. If it's something else maybe it will work against it. Here's a thread I am thinking about where some had success with quinclorac and tenacity. You can give it a read and decide for yourself whether it's worth trying before round up. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461


----------

